# 150cm - "3rd Rock - Genesis" - Jason Baliban



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

A part of me hates you just a little bit =) Gorgeous tank, nice work...


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Aquahollics said:


> A part of me hates you just a little bit =) Gorgeous tank, nice work...


+1

Speechless


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Aquahollics said:


> A part of me hates you just a little bit =)


The ultimate compliment!! HAHA

Thank you

jB


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I checked out your website and other works. You have a talent and are very inspirational. Thanks for sharing. I'll be anxiously waiting for more of your designs.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

justincgdick said:


> I checked out your website and other works. You have a talent and are very inspirational. Thanks for sharing. I'll be anxiously waiting for more of your designs.


Thank you

jB


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Jason...what is the time frame between your final pic and when you first started the tank? I am going to be re-doing my 90 gal and have some narrow leaf java fern and it looks like yours exploded, but I am wondering about the time frame.

Also, love the tank, great work!


----------



## onitzuka (Dec 26, 2010)

really nice.. love it!!


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Absolutely amazing, nice choice of fish too, I love lemon tetras.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

oh wow, 178 gallons, a lot bigger than i first thought!
surprising!

very nice tank/layout!


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

dewalltheway said:


> Jason...what is the time frame between your final pic and when you first started the tank? I am going to be re-doing my 90 gal and have some narrow leaf java fern and it looks like yours exploded, but I am wondering about the time frame.
> 
> Also, love the tank, great work!


On the link it says 10 months


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is amazing!! and, i like it in all the stages... even looks likke it could be a nice cichlid tank before it was plants


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Aw man. I PMed you a few weeks ago about a local club meeting... but now I just wanna come over and stare at your tanks.


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

Very sharp! In pic #3, what is the white tube running down on left for?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

brianS said:


> In pic #3, what is the white tube running down on left for?


My guess is that since the tank has little to no water that it's filling the tank


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

how many weeks has passed since the 1st/2nd/3rd photo?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is definately my favorite jB design. Its not the first place winner tank, but it my favorite style. And a damn good job for the style. I cant wait to see the rescape. Is it coming soon?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

SgtPeppersLHC said:


> On the link it says 10 months


Yeah, all of the technical info is on the Project Aquarium site.



orchidman said:


> this is amazing!! and, i like it in all the stages... even looks likke it could be a nice cichlid tank before it was plants


Agreedroud:



GitMoe said:


> Aw man. I PMed you a few weeks ago about a local club meeting... but now I just wanna come over and stare at your tanks.


Hopefully DVAGA puts something together soon. I usually end up hosting and by then i should have the 2nd variation of this layout rolling.



brianS said:


> Very sharp! In pic #3, what is the white tube running down on left for?


Yeah, that is the tube that I used to fill the tank. I run two stage carbon filtration for my replacement and fill water.



rwong2k said:


> how many weeks has passed since the 1st/2nd/3rd photo?


It was about 6 weeks between filling and the 3rd picture.

Thanks guys!!

jB


----------

